# Can I mix fluval stratum with gravel?



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

I suspect mixing Fluval stratum with gravels will crush stratum since they can turn to powder. Other than that, Fluval wants you to pay more money for their substrate.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

I wouldn't do i, I too think the gravel will crush it through shear weight and movement(from planting stuff/disturbance), and it will look ugly.


----------

